# Thanksgiving Traveling



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

This Thanksgiving weekend was pretty stressful for Squeakers. We felt it would be even worse to leave her alone, so we took her along. The trip consisted of two different houses, both with pets, and three car rides, the longest being 4 hours!
In the end, it became nearly impossible to get her in her carrier - so we put some wet food way inside. Poor gullible Squeakers climbed right in by her own will...
Perhaps most traumatic was her meeting with Marcus, my sisters dog. We intended to keep her in her room, away from my sister's two cats and dog. But Marcus, who absolutely loves kitties, managed to make his way in. With the exception of Marcus and Squeakers who can't talk, no one knows what happened. Just that the end result was Squeakers on top of my sister's bedroom window (she apparently climbed the shades) and Marcus peeing on the bed he shares with my sister's cats (yes, Marcus sleeps with the cats).
I just thought that was a funny story!


----------

